# Any food "No No's" for Tegu's?



## DougY (Nov 27, 2015)

It seems that every animal has a list of foods that are dangerous.Are there any things that should NOT be given to Tegu's?


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 3, 2015)

Certain fruits and veggies should only be given in moderation as they contain high level of Phosphates which can cause a block in calcium uptake. There is a very comprehensive Diet list on here I will try to find the link to the thread for you.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 3, 2015)

This is an excellent list of healthy options for Tegus as well as a breakdown of No No foods. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/index.php?threads/16510/


----------

